# [access] Memofeld in Abfrage wird nicht komplett angezeigt



## Freak_Desperado (25. August 2008)

Moin moin!
Ich habe eine Abfrage erstellt, aus der ich einen Bericht generiere.
Die Abfrage enthält auch ein Feld, dass vom Typ Memo ist. Allerdings wird der Text nicht komplett von der Abfrage ausgegeben.

Weiß jemand, woran das liegt und wie man das ändern kann?


Gruß
Michael


----------



## Zvoni (26. August 2008)

Aus dem Bauch heraus:
1) wird das Resultat der Abfrage irgendwo zwischengespeichert (z.B. in Variablen)? Falls ja, kann es sein, dass du da ne begrenzte Länge hast.
2) Feldlänge des Berichtsfeldes kontrolliert?

Wie gesagt: aus dem Bauch heraus, da ich nicht mit dem Berichts-Dingens in Access arbeite (Habe nur Erfahrungen mit ner uralten CrystalReports-Version)


----------

